# Wyndham grand desert - totally booked from middle of Jan to May 1st



## Bigbirchbrat (Sep 18, 2016)

I find this really stange:we have been booking weeks at Wyndham  grand desert for years now.   Trying to book a week in March.   No  luck.   Not even one day.   From middle of Jan to May 1st!  How can that be?   That is 6 mos out,  and not even an open day!   Computer glitch?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 18, 2016)

I saw the same thing at national harbor recently. A few days later everything opened up

I don't get it either


----------



## ilya (Sep 18, 2016)

I was wondering the same thing. A few days ago  there was plenty.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 18, 2016)

On various other threads when people have been blaming megarenters I have commented about the lack of availability at a number of resorts in the past year and said that I thought Wyndham was responsible more so than the megarenters. 

Earlier this year we were planning a trip to Vegas and I was looking at Desert Blue. Not one single night was available for at least 4 months. I had to call about something else and mentioned to the rep that I had been watching Desert Blue and wondered why there was absolutely nothing for such an extended period of time. She didn't believe me until she looked for herself.  Her reaction was the same as mine because so many more points are needed to book Desert Blue and it is farther away from the Strip it isn't proving to be as popular as Grand Desert. She did some checking and came back with the type of response they give when they aren't allowed to tell us anything. 

Anyhow this led me to start watching several resorts and found that this wasn't an isolated incident. 

I bet if you go to Expedia, Travelocity or Orbitz you can find plenty of stays in the one and two bedroom units that Wyndham is selling.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 18, 2016)

My, my ... are those dates within the 60 days window (when Wyndham is allowed to book up to 90% of the available inventory?)


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 18, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> My, my ... are those dates within the 60 days window (when Wyndham is allowed to book up to 90% of the available inventory?)



No they are not.

I'm not asking sarcastically, this is a sincere question. Where does it say in writing that Wyndham can take 90% of the inventory within 60 days? Is this something that is in the contacts/deeds we signed when we purchased? 

I really appreciate those of you who help others like me further our education. I have a pretty good grasp of a lot of things in regards to the Wyndham system but periodically find that there are some pretty important things I know little to nothing about.


----------



## got4boys (Sep 18, 2016)

I saw the same thing. I looked at booking there for next March also. I saw available a couple weeks ago. Now there is none.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm just guessing but I'd bet there is a refurbishment or other maintenance activity that just got scheduled and they are taking the inventory out until they get the schedule finalized.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Sep 18, 2016)

Maybe Grand desert is frozen and getting audited as well? Lol


----------



## CO skier (Sep 18, 2016)

Jan M. said:


> I'm not asking sarcastically, this is a sincere question. Where does it say in writing that Wyndham can take 90% of the inventory within 60 days?



It is in the Vacation Owner's Association Trust (bolding added the part about reserving up to 90% between 30 and 60 days):

11.08 Wyndham Use. In addition to the right of Wyndham, as a Member and owner of Points, to make reservations using those Points at any time, Wyndham, in its capacity as the developer of resort communities and Vacation Plans, may reserve available Accommodations up to 60 days in advance of the first day of anticipated occupancy, for its own purposes, including renting to the public, provided it pays or otherwise causes a third party to pay the occupancy related expenses of such Accommodations for each night to be used. All such occupancy related expenses shall be determined by the Trustee. As a result of Wyndham’s use there will be less space available for Member use; however, *Wyndham may not reserve the last 10% of available occupancy for a type of Accommodation until 30 days prior to the first day of intended use.* In addition, to the extent more Points are available in the Plan than are allocated to Members other 
than Wyndham, Wyndham may sell or lease Points on such terms as Wyndham and the Trustee deem reasonable. The purchasers or lessees of such Points shall have such Membership rights as Wyndham and the Trustee deem appropriate.


eta ... and thanks to Pacodemountainside for posting the VOA trust.  As a resale buyer, I had no idea.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=128302


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 18, 2016)

CO skier said:


> It is in the Vacation Owner's Association Trust (bolding added the part about reserving up to 90% between 30 and 60 days):
> 
> 11.08 Wyndham Use. In addition to the right of Wyndham, as a Member and owner of Points, to make reservations using those Points at any time, Wyndham, in its capacity as the developer of resort communities and Vacation Plans, may reserve available Accommodations up to 60 days in advance of the first day of anticipated occupancy, for its own purposes, including renting to the public, provided it pays or otherwise causes a third party to pay the occupancy related expenses of such Accommodations for each night to be used. All such occupancy related expenses shall be determined by the Trustee. As a result of Wyndham’s use there will be less space available for Member use; however, *Wyndham may not reserve the last 10% of available occupancy for a type of Accommodation until 30 days prior to the first day of intended use.* In addition, to the extent more Points are available in the Plan than are allocated to Members other
> than Wyndham, Wyndham may sell or lease Points on such terms as Wyndham and the Trustee deem reasonable. The purchasers or lessees of such Points shall have such Membership rights as Wyndham and the Trustee deem appropriate.
> ...



Thanks I appreciate your help. I knew it had to be in there somewhere but wasn't having any luck finding it.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 19, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> My, my ... are those dates within the 60 days window (when Wyndham is allowed to book up to 90% of the available inventory?)



No, they are not. Plus all of the quoting that Co skier has posted is irrelevant here.

_11.08 Wyndham Use. In addition to the right of Wyndham, as a Member and owner of Points, to make reservations using those Points at any time, Wyndham, in its capacity as the developer of resort communities and Vacation Plans, may reserve available Accommodations up to 60 days in advance of the first day of anticipated occupancy, for its own purposes, including renting to the public, provided it pays or otherwise causes a third party to pay the occupancy related expenses of such Accommodations for each night to be used. All such occupancy related expenses shall be determined by the Trustee. As a result of Wyndham’s use there will be less space available for Member use; however, Wyndham may not reserve the last 10% of available occupancy for a type of Accommodation until 30 days prior to the first day of intended use. _

My calendar suggests that Jan 19, 2017 through April 29th, 2017 are not within 30 or even 60 days of today. The 11.08 stipulation does not apply here. So, why is there *no* availability for this entire stretch of days? And furthermore, will they just suddenly reappear at the whim of some gods from above? I believe that they will.

Jim


----------



## ilya (Sep 19, 2016)

This is why they are able to promote "Triptivity by Wyndham " on ebay.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 19, 2016)

And same thing that was going on at National Harbor / Alexandria

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=245535

No known maintenance or renovation that I was able to uncover.  Old Town Alexandria has yet to open up, but anything you'd like has come available in Nat'l Harbor (plenty of rooms, 2 bedrooms, balcony's, presidentials), any dates. 

Famine to feast.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 19, 2016)

jebloomquist said:


> No, they are not. Plus all of the quoting that Co skier has posted is irrelevant here.





I did not post to suggest an explanation for the mysterious missing inventory.

I posted section 11.08 only as an answer to the question, "Where does it say in writing that Wyndham can take 90% of the inventory within 60 days?"


----------



## OutSkiing (Sep 19, 2016)

We started looking for Carriage Ridge for summer of 2017 at the 10 month window (we were there last winter and want to go back). Owner Care said that affiliate location waits until January to dump most of their inventory in .. after maintenance fees are collected from any particular unit.  Not sure where the defaulting inventory goes in such a short 30/60/90 day window.

Bob


----------



## outofthewoodwork (Sep 20, 2016)

*Same thing in Destin*

I saw the same thing at the Majestic Sun in Destin.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=235436

During that time, I called reservations and they saw no availability and they knew of no issues with maintenance. I checked many times throughout the year and never saw any availability.


----------



## am1 (Sep 20, 2016)

OutSkiing said:


> We started looking for Carriage Ridge for summer of 2017 at the 10 month window (we were there last winter and want to go back). Owner Care said that affiliate location waits until January to dump most of their inventory in .. after maintenance fees are collected from any particular unit.  Not sure where the defaulting inventory goes in such a short 30/60/90 day window.
> 
> Bob



Your thinking and what Wyndham told you are both wrong for the shell resorts.


----------



## j.d. (Sep 21, 2016)

*Where did the Wyndham Grand Desert Inventory go?*

I contacted Wyndham and STILL nobody knows ......


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah, they rarely know.  I think we know more from the threads on TUG more than you'll ever get out of Wyndham. 

Even when a resort is going through a known renovation (such as Bonnet Creek in the fall the last couple years (not this year)) a VC would have no information whatsoever.

You'll always get 'it's a really popular time' or 'the kids are out of school'. Blarney!

When they're grabbing up inventory for who knows what reason, I can't imagine we'll ever, ever, get a straight answer.


----------



## Jan M. (Sep 22, 2016)

Sandi Bo said:


> Yeah, they rarely know.  I think we know more from the threads on TUG more than you'll ever get out of Wyndham.
> 
> Even when a resort is going through a known renovation (such as Bonnet Creek in the fall the last couple years (not this year)) a VC would have no information whatsoever.
> 
> ...



When I was planning a trip to Vegas for this past April I thought we might like to stay at Desert Blue. I couldn't find anything and we decided we really like Grand Desert so I booked there. But I kept watching Desert Blue and wondered why there wasn't even a single night available in 4 months. Was the resort really that popular even though it is further away from the Strip than Grand Desert and so many more points to book? One day when I had to call reservations for something else I asked the rep. She didn't believe me until she looked for herself. I told her that I had been watching the resort for weeks and wondered if they had a problem. Anyhow she put me on hold and came back with the typical non-answer they give when they aren't allowed to tell us the truth. Eventually a lot of inventory opened up and it was mostly the larger units.

Then I started noticing other resorts that would have absolutely no availability for a 2-3 month period. I wouldn't have been so curious if it had just been the summer months or peak weeks or the most popular resorts. Then I noticed that when inventory became available there were no suites, one bedrooms and one bedroom deluxe units. I was especially aware of the lack of one bedroom units because that is all we need for the two of us. We are very flexible with our travel plans and up until this past year I've never had trouble finding reservations for us

I came to this conclusion. Wyndham was taking far more of the inventory to sell than in the past. And with no smaller units available for VIP owners to use to get an upgrade or for people like me who don't need a larger unit, we would have to use more points forcing us to buy or rent more points.

Another owner I know was told last month when she called Ocean Walk to find out what unit her reservation was in and see if she needed to put in a request for an oceanfront unit or at least close to the front unit that she wouldn't get it because all the best view units are given to the Extra Holidays and Wyndham renters even if the units booked for the renters reservations were a city/river view. The employee at Ocean Walk who told her this knew this just isn't right and hoped the owner would complain. I sincerely hope other owners reading this are as shocked as we were to learn that Wyndham has instructed the resorts to give Wyndham's renters priority over owners.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 22, 2016)

Jan M. said:


> ...... The employee at Ocean Walk who told her this knew this just isn't right and hoped the owner would complain. I sincerely hope other owners reading this are as shocked as we were to learn that Wyndham has instructed the resorts to give Wyndham's renters priority over owners.



Greed. And greedy management. That is it, plain and simple greed. Owners ... what a PIA those timeshare owners are to Wyndham management and corporate employees. To get their bonuses with stepped incremental all on performance levels.

Can't those timeshare owners understand, the Wyndham marketing department and corporate management has to make their targeted goals for renting to the public and selling timeshares to new customers. 

Timeshare owners should just pay their MFs and stop their whining.


----------



## Bigbirchbrat (Sep 26, 2016)

I don't understand the ll.08 Vacation Ownership Trust that you quoted.  Does that mean all the units are being used right now? or are they empty?  Need to have a 5th grade explanation.  Thank you!


----------



## CO skier (Sep 27, 2016)

Bigbirchbrat said:


> I don't understand the ll.08 Vacation Ownership Trust that you quoted.  Does that mean all the units are being used right now? or are they empty?  Need to have a 5th grade explanation.  Thank you!


Section 11.08 was posted only in answer to an off-topic question.  


What it means is that, within 60 days of any arrival date, Wyndham may reserve up to 90% of the remaining units for its own use, and within 30 days, may reserve any available units.  Owners will no longer have access to this inventory.  Wyndham is not obligated to take this inventory; it is optional.  Wyndham might not reserve any of this inventory, and it remains available for owners up to the day of arrival.

If owners reserved 100% of the resort before 60 days, there would be no inventory left for Wyndham.

If Wyndham reserves any units, but they do not rent, they will sit empty.

As noted above, all this is off-topic, because your original post is concerned with inventory that is more than 60 days out.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Bigrob (Sep 30, 2016)

I have to admit, I'm surprised to see this is still the status. Still no availability at Grand Desert until May. Weird.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Oct 2, 2016)

Just an FYI we are planning on going to Ocean walk on mid october. At the 15 day mark there was only a 1 bedroom available and spotty reservations for the entire month. 2 days ago i checked again and there the full month was solid with reservations. Including 2 and 3 bedrooms for our dates. I was able to upgrade to the three but what I would say is keep watching. They will probably open the entire month at the same time.


----------



## j.d. (Oct 5, 2016)

*Wyndham Grand Desert*

This am i was able to make a Reservation at Wyndham Grand Desert! Good

Luck!


----------



## Zeke_62 (Oct 10, 2016)

I booked a reservation at the Grand Desert mid-day on Oct 5.  Tried to book another that night, and although the system is showing availability, after the CAPTCHA I get the messages "this unit is no longer available"  (or something close to that).  I've tried a few times during the last few days and get that same message.  Anyone else been successful in completing a reservation?  Or, have you all been getting that error message?


----------



## joanncanary (Oct 11, 2016)

*skyauction*

I found it interesting to see the Grand Desert and Desert Blue are both on the skyauction site with a lot of early 2017 dates for check in. A 2 bedroom is going for 499 for a week. I wonder if this is where a lot of the inventory is going.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Oct 11, 2016)

*THought*



joanncanary said:


> I found it interesting to see the Grand Desert and Desert Blue are both on the skyauction site with a lot of early 2017 dates for check in. A 2 bedroom is going for 499 for a week. I wonder if this is where a lot of the inventory is going.



BOOK it - if the week works for you , since this is probably below your MF / points cost .
Then use your points to get  something else  that is hard to get - then rent that out . 

Then go to a sales presentation and tell the Wyndham rep - that that is why you do not need to buy ( more ) .

*****
If you have lemons , make lemonade .

.


----------

